# Anyone use shipito ?



## BelleBeryl (Nov 1, 2008)

Anyone who uses www.shipito.com to have packages/parcels send over from shops that do not send overseas like sephora ? 

Do you use shipito for the odd package ?

How did it go? Can one join the rewards programme on sephora via shipito since they only have 1 address in Cal.

Other forwarding mail services which are with a yearly membership fee give you a USA address.

This shipito you can use service once in a while which for me is more suitable. Thanks for answers.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 1, 2008)

I haven't heard of it, but I'd be interested to hear more. Living outside the US I often wish I could buy things that aren't available here, but there is no international shipping


----------



## BelleBeryl (Nov 1, 2008)

_Hello Pinksugar, _

_there are several of these mail forwarding services from USA for overseas available only up until yesterday all the ones I found are with a yearly membership the fee a bit steep if you only need this a few times. Over on the vogue.com.au forums some of the members use these services but the link someone posted was not functioning anymore so I went to search via google and found shipito which you can use single times or opt for a mailbox_

_Now over on the www.vogue.com.au/forum/ no one mentioned customs / import problems but they can charge you extra I do not know the Aus rules &amp; regulations on ordering online from overseas you must be able to find it_

_Also I am looking around for any reviews about shipito see if others had positive shopping experience with them ?_

_I am still reading all the info over on www.shipito.com !_

a few links to others I found

MyUS - US Mail Forwarding, Worldwide Shipping

US Global Mail, your US mail forwarding, US address, and international mail solution

USA2ME, RV Mail Forwarding Services, Remailing, US Mailing Address, Mail Receiving Forwarding

USAbox.com mail forwarding - Mail Boxes and Mailing Addresses in USA"

www.MyUSAbox.com

there are more google search "mail forwarding"


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 1, 2008)

I pay for a US address, I get mine through myus.com, it's been pretty good I must say, can get a little pricey sometimes with shipping costs, but all in all it's worth it.


----------



## joshnewzealand (Sep 19, 2009)

personally my experience with shipito was unfortunate;

they would not accept my paypal payment because i opened the shipito account with my married name instead of my birth name.

and unlike other websites there is no way you can go back and change your personal details.

They wanted to charge me $25 for using western union (on top of the western union fees). Then when i wired the money they charged me for holding the package $8.80 every 3 days.

If you are like me and wanted to use this service casually (like when you see a bargain) DON'T!

it very draining to me. It might be a good service but only for those who keep their wits about them and make no mistakes. If you make a mistake you will be charged fees.


----------



## yen10 (Nov 5, 2009)

So I did some research on viaddress. The domain name has only been registered since February 2009 and it is in international freight forwarding company. Questionable.


----------



## Liz22 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm not familiar with shipto, but I use usamail1.com

They've been around since 2006, and I've had only good experiences with their service. Their web site is also really easy to navigate. What I like the most about their service is that I can use my Paypal account, and they ship with the US Postal Service, so I often save on customs fees.


----------



## yen10 (Nov 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *joshnewzealand* /img/forum/go_quote.gif personally my experience with shipito was unfortunate; 
they would not accept my paypal payment because i opened the shipito account with my married name instead of my birth name.

and unlike other websites there is no way you can go back and change your personal details.

They wanted to charge me $25 for using western union (on top of the western union fees). Then when i wired the money they charged me for holding the package $8.80 every 3 days.

If you are like me and wanted to use this service casually (like when you see a bargain) DON'T!

it very draining to me. It might be a good service but only for those who keep their wits about them and make no mistakes. If you make a mistake you will be charged fees.

I am almost pretty sure that they do this for security purposes. Why don't you close your account and open a new one in your name or prehaps provide them with documentation to prove that you changed names.


----------



## jenavery1016 (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a US address set up through a similar company called Bongo International. Its been a couple of years now and I have always been happy with the service. I buy have bought from like 5 websites at a time and they have consolidated everything for free which I know just by doing my own rough calculations that they have saved me a ton of money.


----------



## Susan Johnson (Apr 18, 2016)

I have been using a company called Shipville for awhile now and they are great. I purchase items

from different websites and they consolidate everything and send it to me. They are fast, reliable and

offer affordable pricing. I would highly recommend using Shipville. Hope this helps. 

Regards,

Susan


----------



## PPOBOX (Jun 23, 2018)

There is many other parcels forwarder service provider you can use.


----------

